# Alex ALX 320 Comp



## Newbie44 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just picked up my new bike last night and these Alex ALX 320 Comp wheels came with it stock... I've been checking all the forums and reviews and Alex wheels in general have been getting slammed pretty hard... I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with this set particularly... Or is Alex just really that bad overall and I should make this my first upgrade... 

Thanks For The Input


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Ride 'em*

See for yourself. If you don't like 'em, put 'em in the classifieds of RBR to offset the cost of their replacement set. If one of your riding friends disses them, just tell him you're testing them for the manufacturer for durability (not really a white lie.)


----------



## Newbie44 (Mar 29, 2008)

I plan on testing them out but I just don't want to be 20 miles away from home and have the rim problems I've been hearing on here... I can deal with blowing out tires and the normal stuff but truing rims and having to fix broken spokes all the time isn't what I want to do after a ride... Just trying to see if these are going to be more trouble then their even worth...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a pair of '05 295's. At the time, they were very similar to the 320s, but I'm not sure how they compare now. The 295's are heavy, not very aero but durable as hell. I've put 5k+ hard miles on them and they stay true without much maintenance. If you want faster wheels you can definitly do better, but mine have had great durability.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought a pair of AT-450's cheap (ebay) so I could switch wheels quickly between studded and non-studded without having to remount the tires on my winter commuter "franken-cyclocross" bike. I used the alex rims for the studded tires. I beat the living hell out of them this winter. Icy ruts and snow plow ruts really pound on a wheel. Not to mention the bike is just plain heavy, and the very cold weather is brutal on parts. 1500 miles on them since November. They are still perfectly true- I am very surprised. They seem at least as good as my old MA40's they replaced with regards to durability.


----------

